# Age of empires 3 giving "protection stub has stopped working"



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi all,
I have a bit of a problem here. I am trying to play age of empires 3 on my laptop which runs windows vista ultimate, vista is fully patched, and hardware DEP is enabled. The trouble is when i first installed the game and played it, all ran fine. However, after updating it it began giving me errors that the protection stub has stopped working and as well, the game would return the same error as well. I have seen this before and know its a DEP issue as i have had to allow the game in the past. Now, i do not know what Protection Stub is or where it's executable lies. If someone knows where it is could they please let me know. I could not find anything by googleing and help and support gives cryptic messages that dont help me. I do not even know what this executable is named. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

http://vistasupport.mvps.org/disable_data_execution_prevention.htm


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestion however, i am searching for the location of the "Protection Stub" executible and/or the name of it so it can be allowed through DEP. I know once that is done the game should run without incident on the pc.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok progress, i got the game running again. No longer crashes after reboot and i located the file by tracking the taskmanager. It is a strange temp file that stashes into the user's temp folder. I guess i could try deleteing the file...will keep you posted.


----------

